# Where has the chatroom gone?



## rich p (13 Mar 2013)

Disappeared into a black hole?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2013)

it has indeed.................strange.


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2013)

psmiffy will PM me to death if it isn't sorted soon, and I find it easier to ignore the rest of the world if I'm locked in there!
...and them me!


----------



## Mile195 (13 Mar 2013)

There's a chatroom?? I really should try clicking on some of the other links sometime...


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2013)

I made some usergroup changes last night and it appears that some people's chatroom membership has been disabled as a result - not everyone, just a few - which it a bit odd. 

It certainly wasn't intended so I'll look into it this evening when I get home and I should be able to get everyone back on it by searching the chatroom logs and matching usernames.

I'll post an update later. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Mar 2013)

did you forget me?


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> did you forget me?


 
Nope - I haven't started yet - half an hour or so then I'll start trawling the logs ...


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Mar 2013)

Shaun said:


> Nope - I haven't started yet - half an hour or so then I'll start trawling the logs ...


Thanks Shaun sorry for being a bit previous (Rich says it's started working for him)


----------



## Scoosh (13 Mar 2013)

MossCommuter said:


> did you forget me?


 
 ... Not at all ! 


Deliberately, I'd say ...


----------

